# Flashed wrong BIOS



## MrPipa (Feb 21, 2013)

I have an eMachines ET1850 motherboard/pc that I flashed with, obviously, the wrong bios file. The BIOS is therefor corrupt, the screen is black and there is no beep on bootup, not even with the ram taken out. (It's an AMI BIOS btw.)

USB ports show no signs of life, CMOS is cleared and I cant connect floppy as I only have one with IDE port, and the mobo only has SATA ports (I need an adapter which costs about 20€).

Now I need some help in flashing the corrupt BIOS.
I was wondering what options I have now. The CD-drive seems to be working and so does the LAN port (lights lit up when connecting).
I have tried putting AMIBOOT.ROM (the backup bios) on a cd, both with and without AFUDOS.exe. I have tried pressing ctrl+winkey on boot, but all without luck. I even burned a CD with a bootable "floppy" disk (see for details: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/14572-AMI-BIOS-Recovery-(using-CD) )
So the CD recovery option didnt work. But I noticed that the LAN port was functioning and I thought what if I could flash the bios from another computer trough LAN, but I only found something about flashing the bios on XBOX 360. Hotflashing is not possible as the BIOS chip is soldered to the mobo.

So any ideas on how to flash with a lan cable or should i buy the adapter and try with the floppy? (and if that doesnt work I should just RMA the mobo?)

Thx for any advice!


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 21, 2013)

In this kind of situation RMA or calling them up for a replacement would be the answer.
Just say it was a bad BIOS flash.

I have not had dealings with eMachines myself, but if they are like HP, you maybe able to call them up and they may just send you a motherboard for you to replace.

Also depending on the support over there.


----------



## jagd (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you have asus motherboard ? Asus motherboards have different  procedure

It is possible to save a bricked bios http://www.mydigitallife.info/recover-or-undo-corrupt-ami-bios-flash-update/

Recovery procedures for AMI BIOS

    Download the latest version or your choose version of BIOS file for your computer or motherboard from the manufacturer’s support site.
    Rename the downloaded file to AMIBOOT.ROM.
    Copy the file to a floppy disk.
    Insert the floppy disk to the floppy drive.
    Turn on the system.
    The system should automatically access the floppy drive (indicated LED will light up). If no floppy access occurs press and hold Ctrl-Home to force update. Follow any on screen instruction to restore and recover the good BIOS from the floppy disk.
    When 4 beeps are heard or a reboot prompt you may remove the floppy disk.
    Restart the computer.


Bios recovery procedures including Asus
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/870-Bios-Recovery-Procedures  You can try usb flash and cd-rom they may work  http://www.ehow.com/how_12032549_recover-amibios.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is the bios socketed? You could maybe take it out if it is, and find a shop with the device for plugging the chip into and flashing the chip direct.


----------



## MrPipa (Feb 22, 2013)

It's, as I said in the first post, an acers motherboard (eMachines ET1850).
Ive tried burning AMIBOOT.ROM on cd and pressing ctrl+winkey on boot both before powering up and right after powering up. No luck.

As for tiggers answer, no, hotflashing is not possible as the chip is soldered in to the motherboard, also as I previously said in my first post.

I contacted the shop where i bought the comp. and they said the warranty was not anymore valid because i opened the case? So to "repair" it (they would just replace the mobo) it would cost me the mobo (~100€) + the service and shipping (another 100€). And no, buying the mobo isn't possible as they dont expect customers to open their computers cases? WHAT? 

So im back to square one... 

Oh and please read my post entirely before suggesting something ive already tried or noted.

Thank you!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 22, 2013)

It might be easier (and cheaper) to just buy another G41 board. OEM boards have little to no provisions for bad flashes. Since the replacement board uses the same chipset your Windows installation shouldn't flinch at the change and if it does usually a phone call fixes it.


----------



## MrPipa (Feb 22, 2013)

G41? How did you find out that :O And could you give examples (an ASUS would probably be the best alternative)? The board is pricy anyway because the ET1850 has an IGP and no graphics card at all, so wouldn't I be forced to either buy the G41 mobo and a gpu or a mobo with an IGP?

The pc is not meant for gaming or intense graphics in any way just for the record.

Are you sure testing with the floppy recovery method (which includes buying the SATA/IDE adapter for it) is not going to save the mobo?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you may need to either find a bios chip and try your hand at soldering or chalk it up to a learning experience. But if you can get a guarantee that the floppy adapter will work in this situation then go for that. I myself and I stress "myself" wouldn't feel right with going the rma route as this isn't a case where the product failed. It's a case of end user error.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2013)

hot flashing is still possible, you use a clip thing, to connect to the chip with it still in situ on the board.


----------



## jagd (Feb 22, 2013)

It says Ctrl-Home not  ctrl+winkey , http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?171832-HOT-Flash-on-a-SOLDERED-Bios-chip.


http://bios-repair.co.uk/Information/Shipping/Postage-Options.html  found from google , dont know  if still in business


http://www.rom.by/Art_of_BIOS_flashing



MrPipa said:


> Ive tried burning AMIBOOT.ROM on cd and pressing ctrl+winkey on boot both before powering up and right after powering up. No luck.


----------



## MrPipa (Feb 22, 2013)

Woopsie. Well trying the HOME key combination now...

No success, as I figured...

Nothing on the screen, no beeps, nothing.


----------



## jagd (Feb 23, 2013)

Canyou write motherboard brand and model ?
Your options
1- Try bootable usb flash  with switches fro blind flash, boot from usb may not be enabled default .You need to add autoexec.bat to usb flash /floppy etc for blind flash with
2-Try flash from serial port 
3-Do you have ide or sata cd/dvd rom ? http://www.ami.com/support/doc/amibios8_flash_recovery_whitepaper_v10.pdf  this old pdf says ide cd-dvd but im not sure still correct

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/2255-Help-How-to-Flash-AMI-bios-CORRECTLY

http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 23, 2013)

MrPipa said:


> G41? How did you find out that :O And could you give examples (an ASUS would probably be the best alternative)? The board is pricy anyway because the ET1850 has an IGP and no graphics card at all, so wouldn't I be forced to either buy the G41 mobo and a gpu or a mobo with an IGP?





I'm going by this: http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/1286443/emachines-et1850/specifications

Every G41 board should have an IGP. Having an IGP doesn't make a board expensive as the IGP is already part of the chipset.


----------



## MrPipa (Feb 24, 2013)

Fortunately i realized today that floppydrives use the 34 pin connector, not IDE, so the floppy recovery method doesnt work.

But if I buy the USB floppy drive, will it access the usb floppy as I havent so far got any life signs from the USB ports on the mobo? 

(The USB-floppy drive is also actually cheaper than the IDE-SATA adapter just for the record)

Btw found a g41 mobo for 50€ 
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41M-GS3/
Is it worth it?


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 24, 2013)

Just try to RMA it. I tried to work with MSI because I made the mistake of flashing the BIOS for the "975X Platinum" to a "975X Platinum Power-Up Edition" and bricked it. They sent me a new BIOS chip with the good BIOS but the board was still dead. They repaired/replaced the board but flashing the wrong BIOS always makes a good day crappy. Sorry to hear that you're yet another victim of a bad BIOS flash.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Just try to RMA it. I tried to work with MSI because I made the mistake of flashing the BIOS for the "975X Platinum" to a "975X Platinum Power-Up Edition" and bricked it. They sent me a new BIOS chip with the good BIOS but the board was still dead. They repaired/replaced the board but flashing the wrong BIOS always makes a good day crappy. Sorry to hear that you're yet another victim of a bad BIOS flash.


Ive done similar. There are a few companies on the net that will send you a new boot rom chop with the bios rev you want on it allready and reasonable price .fixed my ol mobo


----------



## MrPipa (Feb 25, 2013)

*Failure with consequenses.*

The BIOS didnt even have a bootblock...

Last time I buy a ready comp, in the future I only buy piece by piece and build the comp. myself.

Anyway, bought the Asrock G41-GS3 mobo, hopefully it will work.

Thank you all for all the help!


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 25, 2013)

MrPipa said:


> The BIOS didnt even have a bootblock...
> 
> Last time I buy a ready comp, in the future I only buy piece by piece and build the comp. myself.
> 
> ...



Enjoy the fun of system building!


----------

